# partiendo/muriendo/cumpliendo/queriendo (gerundio)



## gico1

Queridos amigos,
En el cuento "La sombra del guerrero" del peruano Fernando Iwasaki me encuentro con un uso del gerundio que no me parece correcto. ¿Podrian ustedes decirme si se trata de una manera para caracterizar la forma de hablar de un estranjero (quien habla en el cuento es un japonés) o un cultismo o una costrucción de la frase comun y corriente que, simplemente, yo ignoro?
Aquí va el texto:

- [...] Cuando Takachi *partiendo *al Perú, le juró al Emperador que con ella [una katana] me mataría o se daria muerte, pero su abuelo *muriendo *de infarto y no *cumpliendo *la promesa. El bushido dice que un guerrero tiene que cumplir con su palabra o morir como un samurái.
- ¿Y por qué me la manda a mi? - repliqué - ¿ Por qué no a mi padre?
- Tu padre no *quierendo *a su padre - contestó -. Yo ya no voy a volver a Japón, soy muy viejo;[...]

Muchas gracias


----------



## RIU

A mi entender, la construcción es común. Espera otras opiniones, no obstante.


----------



## astur_pecha

Primero decirte que EXTRANJERO se escribe con X no con S. Después te diré que la construcción gramaticalmente hablando es correcta pero desde luego en España nadie habla así ni tampoco creo que no vieras escrito en ningún libro.
El párrafo escrito por un español sería más bien:

"Cuando Takachi *partió hacia* Perú, le juró al Emperador que con ella [una katana] me mataría o se daria muerte, pero su abuelo *murió *de *un* infarto y no *cumplió *la promesa. El bushido dice que un guerrero tiene que cumplir con su palabra o morir como un samurái.
- ¿Y por qué me la manda a mi? - repliqué - ¿Por qué no a mi padre?
- Tu padre no *quiere *a su padre - contestó -. Yo ya no voy a volver a Japón, soy muy viejo;[...]


----------



## Alemanita

gico1 said:


> Queridos amigos,
> En el cuento "La sombra del guerrero" del peruano Fernando Iwasaki me encuentro con un uso del gerundio que no me parece correcto. ¿Podrian ustedes decirme *si se trata de una manera para caracterizar la forma de hablar de un *estranjero (quien habla en el cuento es un *japonés) *o un cultismo o una costrucción de la frase comun y corriente que, simplemente, yo ignoro?
> Aquí va el texto:
> 
> - [...] Cuando Takachi *partiendo *al Perú, le juró al Emperador que con ella [una katana] me mataría o se daria muerte, pero su abuelo *muriendo *de infarto y no *cumpliendo *la promesa. El bushido dice que un guerrero tiene que cumplir con su palabra o morir como un samurái.
> - ¿Y por qué me la manda a mi? - repliqué - ¿ Por qué no a mi padre?
> - Tu padre no *quierendo *a su padre - contestó -. Yo ya no voy a volver a Japón, soy muy viejo;[...]
> 
> Muchas gracias



Sí, se trata de una manera de caracterizar la forma de hablar de un japonés.

Saludos,
Alemanita


----------



## Colchonero

Alemanita said:


> Sí, se trata de una manera de caracterizar la forma de hablar de un japonés.
> 
> Saludos,
> Alemanita



Tiene que ser eso. Iwasaki es un escritor excelente y nunca compondría un párrafo así, salvo que lo hiciera con intención irónica.


----------



## Bandama

Alemanita said:


> Sí, se trata de una manera de caracterizar la forma de hablar de un japonés.
> 
> Saludos,
> Alemanita





Con una intención humorística, además.


----------



## torrebruno

Estoy de acuerdo con Colcho. Mi Fernando sabe de escribir tela y domina el sevillano aperuado japonés de maravillas porque le viene de sangre. Si lo ha escrito así, es que está bien. Y no hay más que hablar.


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Es común y correcta gramaticalmente? Ahora sí que no *entendiendo* nada.

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

Bueno, es que ni es común ni es correcta; eso es evidente, ¿no?.


----------



## Lurrezko

Según es #2 y el #3 es una construcción común y correcta. Igual es guasa y no lo he pillado.


----------



## torrebruno

Aparte de que este caso sea escrupulosamente correcto en lo sintáctico o no, yo creo que a un creador de historias, a alguien que quiere contar aventuras, trasmitiendo sensaciones o emociones, bien puede y debe permitírsele alguna que otra licencia trasgesora y creativa. Algo parecido a Adriá en su fogón, que mira adonde ha llegado el muchacho.


----------



## jorgema

Al expresidente Alberto Fujimori, de evidente ascendencia japonesa, se le caracterizaba en programas cómicos justamente con ese uso del gerundio. Y él mismo lo usaba a veces cuando quería suavizar su imagen.


----------



## gico1

Muchisimas gracias a todos, amigos! Me fueron de mucha ayuda! Quiero aclarar que no tenía la mas minima intención de poner bajo duda las habilidades literarias de Iwasaky, sólo es que me encontraba muy perdida... Tengan todos una rica noche!


----------



## Vampiro

¿Quién siendo Iwasaki?
Ustedes perdonando mi ignorancia.
_


----------



## RIU

Colchonero said:


> Bueno, es que ni es común ni es correcta; eso es evidente, ¿no?.



¿No es correcto el uso de ese gerundio? ¿Por? Ahora sí que flipo y solo me he cascado un café.

Sin ánimo de corregir a tamaña celebridad, acaso con diferente puntuación se esclarecería la frase, aún así, como no conozco su estilo, me abstengo de opinar sobre ello. Lo de imitar a un japonés, bien, cuando conozca a alguno, si me acuerdo, intentaré fijarme.


----------



## Colchonero

RIU said:


> ¿No es correcto el uso de ese gerundio? ¿Por? Ahora sí que flipo y solo me he cascado un café.
> 
> Sin ánimo de corregir a tamaña celebridad, acaso con diferente puntuación se esclarecería la frase, aún así, como no conozco su estilo, me abstengo de opinar sobre ello. Lo de imitar a un japonés, bien, cuando conozca a alguno, si me acuerdo, intentaré fijarme.



No he dicho que sea una celebridad; he dicho que en mi opinión es un buen escritor. Por lo demás, quiero pensar que me estás embromando. ¿Ves correcta esta frase hasta el extremo de flipar?:

_Tu padre no *quierendo *a su padre - contestó 
_


----------



## RIU

Joder ¡Cáspita Colcho!

-¿Quien de los dos hace mal? -preguntó el niño.
-_Tu padre no *queriendo *a su padre - contestó su madre._

Otro.

-Su madre, cogiendo a su hijo de la mano y dirigiéndose a la puerta, exclamó al tendero que ya estaba harta de sus comentarios.


¿Dónde está el error? Peldona pelo no lo entiendo ; claro que dado mi nivel, no es de extrañar.


----------



## Colchonero

Pero eso no es lo que dice el texto que citaba gico1.


----------



## RIU

Bueno, ya he dicho que a mi entender, la puntuación no es la más adecuada. Con un par o tres de comas y un punto y coma, el asunto se vuelve de lo más lógico. Ahora bien, si un japonés habla así, pues como que me lo creo, si así me lo aseguráis.


----------



## Jonno

Cambiando alguna coma es cierto que es correcto y lógico en algunas frases. Por ejemplo, si en vez de decir "Cuando Takachi partiendo al Perú, le juró al Emperador que con ella..." dijéramos "Cuando Takachi, partiendo al Perú, le juró al Emperador que con ella...". También hay que decir que el sentido cambia respecto al texto original.

Pero en otras frases no es correcto ni lógico, porque después de ese uso del gerundio la frase necesita continuación:
"pero su abuelo muriendo de infarto y no cumpliendo la promesa." Muriendo y no cumpliendo la promesa... ¿qué? Falta algo.


----------



## Colchonero

¿Una sintaxis correcta?


----------



## RIU

Pillas.


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero entendiendo y yo todavía no sabiendo quién es Ishikawa (¿o era Kawasaki?)
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Te adjuntando la entrada de la Wiki que hablando de Iwasaki, amigo Vampiro. Leyéndotela, y así saliendo de dudas.

Saludándote


----------



## RIU

¡Juas! Lurr se me adelantando. 

(,,,) Nota: unas comas para que las pongáis donde os plazca. Son de gratis.

De nada.

Otra cosa: ¿este uso del geriundio tiene algún nombre especial? Es para abrir un hilo del estilo del dativo ético o del no sé que carajo de solecista arrepentido que corre por ahí.


----------



## Vampiro

Lurrezko said:


> Te adjuntando la entrada de la Wiki que hablando de Iwasaki, amigo Vampiro. Leyéndotela, y así saliendo de dudas.
> 
> Saludándote


Ahola complendiendo, muchas gracias.
Entonces poniendo a Iwasaki en la lista de autoles que aún no leyendo pero leeré.
¿Es sólo cosa mía o nosotlos hablando como japonés?
_


----------



## torrebruno

gico1 said:


> Queridos amigos,
> En el cuento "La sombra del guerrero" del peruano Fernando Iwasaki me encuentro con un uso del gerundio que no me parece correcto. ¿Podrian ustedes decirme si se trata de una manera para caracterizar la forma de hablar de un estranjero (quien habla en el cuento es un japonés) o un cultismo o una costrucción de la frase comun y corriente que, simplemente, yo ignoro?
> Aquí va el texto:
> 
> - [...] Cuando Takachi *partiendo *al Perú, le juró al Emperador que con ella [una katana] me mataría o se daria muerte, pero su abuelo *muriendo *de infarto y no *cumpliendo *la promesa. El bushido dice que un guerrero tiene que cumplir con su palabra o morir como un samurái.
> - ¿Y por qué me la manda a mi? - repliqué - ¿ Por qué no a mi padre?
> - Tu padre no *quierendo *a su padre - contestó -. Yo ya no voy a volver a Japón, soy muy viejo;[...]
> 
> Muchas gracias


Esto, una pregunta, caro gico1: ¿puedes dar referencias del libro donde has leído esto?
¿No será que estamos aquí intentando cuadrar el círculo?

"...Cuando Takachi partió al Perú le juró al Emperador que con ella me mataría o se daría muerte, pero su abuelo tuvo un infarto y no pudo hacerlo. El Bushido dice que un guerrero debe cumplir su palabra o morir como un Samurai..."

"...tenía mi abuelo familia en el Japón? — Tu padre no quiso a su padre. Yo ya no volveré al Japón, soy muy viejo..."

"TRES NOCHES DE CORBATA Y OTRAS NOCHES". Ediciones AVE, 1987. Fernando Iwasaki Cauti.

Vaya misterio...


----------



## Colchonero

Acabáramos...


----------



## Jonno

Acabarándonos...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El texto que se discute suena raro. Me inclino a creer que no es correcto, y no entro ni salgo en la intención del escritor. 
Se considera incorrecto el uso del gerundio de posterioridad, pues cuando esa forma es simple indica simultaneidad. Aunque el texto no lo diga claramente, parece que los cuatro gerundios se refieren a sucesos pasados.
'...partiendo...' puede significar 'al partir' y en esa caso veo admisible el gerundio. Pero 'muriendo' y 'no cumpliendo' parece que ocupen el lugar de 'murió' y 'no cumplió', y 'no queriendo' el lugar de 'no quiso' o 'no quería'.

Recordando a C.J.Cela, cosa que me viene pasando cada vez que estoy viendo que el gerundio está saliendo a cuento, he estado pensando en lo que salió replicando cuando le estaban reprochando el estar durmiendo durante una sesión del Senado, 'No es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo, como tampoco es lo mismo estar jo..do que estar jo..endo'.  
Creo que ahí no caigo en la incorrección de uso del gerundio de posterioridad simple.


----------



## Pinairun

Jonno said:


> Pero en otras frases no es correcto ni lógico, porque después de ese uso del gerundio la frase necesita continuación:
> "pero su abuelo muriendo de infarto y no cumpliendo la promesa." Muriendo y no cumpliendo la promesa... ¿qué? Falta algo.



Y el nieto, de farra.


----------



## Alemanita

Manuel G. Rey said:


> El texto que se discute suena raro. Me inclino a creer que no es correcto, y no entro ni salgo en la intención del escritor.
> Se considera incorrecto el uso del gerundio de posterioridad, pues cuando esa forma es simple indica simultaneidad. Aunque el texto no lo diga claramente, parece que los cuatro gerundios se refieren a sucesos pasados.
> '...partiendo...' puede significar 'al partir' y en esa caso veo admisible el gerundio. Pero 'muriendo' y 'no cumpliendo' parece que ocupen el lugar de 'murió' y 'no cumplió', y 'no queriendo' el lugar de 'no quiso' o 'no quería'.
> 
> Recordando a C.J.Cela, cosa que me viene pasando cada vez que estoy viendo que el gerundio está saliendo a cuento, he estado pensando en lo que salió replicando cuando le estaban reprochando el estar durmiendo durante una sesión del Senado, 'No es lo mismo estar dormido que estar durmiendo, como tampoco es lo mismo estar jo..do que estar jo..endo'.
> Creo que ahí no caigo en la incorrección de uso del gerundio de posterioridad simple.




Pero, ¿realmente es tan difícil de entender que aquí se está imitando la forma de hablar de un japonés que no domina bien el castellano? Es de lo más común hacer hablar así (no sólo con la 'l' en lugar de la 'r') a los asiáticos; incluso a algunos indígenas se los hace hablar así. Véase la letra de una canción de Mercedes Sosa, Indio toba, que adjunto aquí:

 Indio toba ya viniendo de la cangaye (...)  Indio toba no llorando aquel tiempo feliz Pilcomayos y bermejos llorando por mi Campamento de mi raza la América es De mi raza de yaguareté Es la América, es . . .

Saludos,
Alemanita


Aquí agrego el Tríptico Mocoví, todo en gerundio.
http://cmtv.com.ar/discos_letras/letra.php?bnid=280&tmid=46229&tema=TR%CDPTICO_MOCOV%CD


----------



## Vampiro

Alemanita said:


> Pero, ¿realmente es tan difícil de entender que aquí se está imitando la forma de hablar de un japonés que no domina bien el castellano?


Sí.
_


----------

